# NGD 12 fret acoustic



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I had a bit of an epiphany a few months ago; what do I really want/need as a musician/player and what tools will get me there? I sold of a bunch of stuff, gave some stuff away, and am still thinking about what I need to make the music I want to make. 

We did a couple week work from another spot trip last month. It was nice but the interesting part was the only guitar I had was my Ami parlour 12 fret. I've used that as my travel guitar before and occasionally play it for acoustic slide (works well for that). But having it as my only guitar for 2 weeks was telling; the slightly different/closer fretting hand position is really nice and comfortable. With that in mind, I decided to go look for a higher quality12 fret acoustic as the playability allows me to do a bit more, particularly with my finger picking. 

Another recent lesson was buying acoustic guitars through the mail is a fools errand for me. All the acoustics I've bought through the mail in the last 2 years are gone (3), everything (3) I've played in a store or in someone's front yard (the Ami) is still here. I headed over to Mark's Acoustic Room in Hamilton with the idea of trying 3 guitars, an offshore Alverez, a Larrivee SD-40 and a Boucher Heritage Goose (1200-5300 price range). I ended up not playing the Alverez.

I tried the SD-40 first. Oh my. I love Larrivee necks and the satin finish. The notes just rang out for me. After 10-15 min, it was time to pick up the Boucher. I was nervous, was it going to just blow the SD out of the water and I was going to have to figure out how to justify that expense. The first thing I did notice was the tone. If the SD rang out, the Goose just f**king sang. It was so pretty to listen to. Maybe a little bright for my taste, but I know they need some play time even with the aged top. However, the kicker was I'm not a fan of Robin's high gloss finish or the neck profile. I played it for about 10 min. 

Now came the true test; how would the Larrivee sound in back comparison? Well the answer is glorious; ringing notes (if slightly less so than the Boucher) but great warmth. Five minutes later it was mine. I've been playing the hell out it of since and took it to it's first open mic where it got it's first dingle. It sounds so good. I know I mentioned maybe adding another Larrivee 12 fret cutaway in another post. But honestly, I'm not sure I need or want that now. The SD and OM40 are a stellar pair. 

Sorry for the long post. Here's a pic of the pair.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS!

Ironically, I tried also a Boucher (I think it was a Goose model) many, many years ago and have never forgotten it. Amazing guitars!

Enjoy your new Larrivee!


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Congrats; I love an honest comparison and review!!


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I had a slot head SD-60 and that thing was a canon. Unfortunately, I never got along with a Larrivee neck (own an L as well) outside what's on their dreads, and I love everything about the Boucher—especially the BG-52 with the aged Adirondack package, best neck ever to my hand etc., but I don't think I'll ever be able to justify the outlay. SDs (and 12-frets) are awesome though. Wish I had the paws to play that thing properly.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool, there's something I really like about an acoustic that joins the body at the 12th fret--may need to get one some day...

Enjoy!


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

SD-40 is mahogany right? I had been looking at the SDs for quite awhile, never found one and when I did was no longer looking, but they are very nice guitars. Had an L-09 Koa and a P-09 parlor once upon a time, excellent build quality. Congrats!


----------



## g#m (Apr 12, 2021)

Let me know if you ever plan on selling that OM40. I have been seriously contemplating picking one up.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

alphasports said:


> SD-40 is mahogany right? I had been looking at the SDs for quite awhile, never found one and when I did was no longer looking, but they are very nice guitars. Had an L-09 Koa and a P-09 parlor once upon a time, excellent build quality. Congrats!


Apparently they made some in Rosewood as well as this is marked in several places on the documentation as RW.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I love that photo. That's a lot of guitar.

The first time I remember hearing a Larrivee it knocked my socks off. First impressions mean something to me so I've long thought I could be tempted, but just haven't been in the right place at the right time.




nbs2005 said:


> Here's a pic of the pair.
> 
> View attachment 393449


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

The response of a twelve fret is closer to that of a nylon classical because the bridge is braced closer to the bottom of the lower bout. My brother is considering building a steel string twelve fret shaped to the same body dimensions as an 1870's Torres. The difficult decision is whether or not to use symmetrical x like a Larivee 12 fret. Interestingly a very famous classical guitarist from Paraguay by the name of Agustin Barrios had steel string guitars built for him in this fashion but with a beefed up classical fan pattern of bracing.
His surviving instruments have been remade into nylon ones with tradition bracing thicknesses unfortunately and the original bracing design and specs his luthier used seem to be lost to posterity. But his playing on a steel string was renowned for filling concert halls with sound and his playing astonished those who were in the know about classical guitar. So whatever design his luthier used must have been great because his guitars held together under higher tensions. His recording were not exceptionally well done and most date from the 1920s but the incredible sound still shines through on some especially on this piece because it is composed in the bassy enigmatic guitar tuning DGDGBE which Miguel LLobet also used for some of his transcribed works.
Barrios was know to prefer the sound of steel strings on the classical guitar and because European gut strings of his era were expensive and their availability was limited he was often left with no choice but to use American made steel strings before Labella invented nylon classical strings. He was famous at a time when steel string guitars were dominant in both North and South America.
He must have had nails that could open a beer can without using a pull tab!




And the same tune performed by Berta Rojas.


----------



## butterscotchmusic (11 mo ago)

I'm late to the game, but that is a gorgeous guitar. Congrats.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

As a mainly electric player, for years I have had this mental block against a 12 fret guitar. (Like I live on the upper register because I'm so awesome )
But recently I bought my honey a 12 fret parlour and I acquired a 12 fret resonator. 
Fast becoming a convert. Loving the response, warmth and not missing the 2 frets much


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Congrats I love a 12 fret


----------



## ronh (11 mo ago)

Interesting report, congrats on the new Larrivee! Last summer I traded a SD-60 Larrivee and cash for a new HG-56 Boucher. The Larrivee was a terrific sounding guitar, but the nut width at 2" was just too much for me. The Boucher is an outstanding guitar and the build quality if amazing. I was sad to see Larrivee leave BC, but with Boucher, Canada has another legit mid-sized "boutique" builder.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

ronh said:


> Interesting report, congrats on the new Larrivee! Last summer I traded a SD-60 Larrivee and cash for a new HG-56 Boucher. The Larrivee was a terrific sounding guitar, but the nut width at 2" was just too much for me. The Boucher is an outstanding guitar and the build quality if amazing. I was sad to see Larrivee leave BC, but with Boucher, Canada has another legit mid-sized "boutique" builder.
> View attachment 406595


The SD-60 is an intriguing beast with that really wide nut. I would love to try one; the SD-40 is 1 3/4. Glad that there are lots of great guitar choices out there.


----------

